# Fisher's Catechism (revisited)



## Ed Walsh (Apr 18, 2015)

I added this information to my Greetings to all post, but I thought a separate post on the topic would be more in order -- More likely to be read.

Here's what I added to my post:

I am finally getting ready to print *Fisher's Catechism*, but I could use some help from some of you. I don't consider it an imposition to ask since the work is well worth some of your time. I just love it. I invite all who have any interest to download the Word or PDF version I link below. What I am hoping is that if (when) you find any typos or bad scripture references (there are over 4,000 of them) you would be kind enough to email the errors you find.

The links are at the bottom of the reformed.org homepage, but here they are again:
PDF version
DOCX version (Word)


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 24, 2015)

*Help with Fisher's Catechism*

Greetings,

I am just trying to bring back to life this little post of mine. I noticed that at least some of you downloaded the catechism. I have had 557 downloads so far this month. I really need help on proofreading the final edition before it goes to the printer. The bottom line is that, I am a man with limited abilities and need some help. I hope that those who downloaded the final draft of Fisher's Catechism will report any errors they find.

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## FCC (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello Ed! I just wanted to drop in and let you know that I downloaded your document today and started going through it. I will update you with any problems I find in it as I go. I agree with you it is a precious and edifying document and well worth reading and studying! 

Thank you for the effort and I will continue to work on it to help a little bit!

David


----------

